# Testors....



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)

Bummer. My Aztek airbrush has a lifetime warranty. It’ll be interesting to see if someone picks it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2019)

Ah, they were only making 95c profit, instead of $1. 
Bl**dy bean counters !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow, just wow... I really liked their Model Master line...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes, so did I. 
Started using the MM paints when Andy gave me some when he was over here back in 2015, and loved them. Still got some of the Luftwaffe colours, but have been unable to replace RAF colours, which seem to be already discontinued in the UK.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2019)

RIP!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2019)

Get used to it guys. You only have to look at the age of the average modeller to see where this hobby is heading.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 26, 2019)

With everything in the Model Master line being discontinued, I knew that it was only a matter of time. Hopefully, someone will fill the void on their smaller enamel bottles. No wonder I've been switching from plastic to card models.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just read this on britmodeller.com

The Latest on Testors

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kaibutsu (Oct 29, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Just read this on britmodeller.com
> 
> The Latest on Testors



Thank you for the heads-up on that!
Andrew


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks brother! Funny I couldn't independently confirm the full extent of this "rumor" when I first heard it. Should have been a red flag that something was not quite correct.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2019)

Good to know, but shame the MM paints won't be exported to the UK.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2019)

I can be your export company Terry. Just shout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2019)

I was weaned on Testers, but absolutely loved their Model Master's line.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm still trying to find their Universal Thinner since I haven't seen any at the local Hobbytown lately. I know that Michaels never has carried so I'll have to try Hobby Lobby next.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks Andy.
Looks like the Colourcoats (ex-WEM) paints are doing the job - just got to get used to the thinning ratios, but they spray and cover nicely, and are accurate colour matches.


----------



## sernak (Nov 1, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Ah, they were only making 95c profit, instead of $1.
> Bl**dy bean counters !!


Hear, hear.


----------



## sernak (Nov 1, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Get used to it guys. You only have to look at the age of the average modeller to see where this hobby is heading.


That's a creepy thought unfortunately.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2019)

Enjoy the golden age while it lasts...

Terry, if you do come up with a specific thinning ratio, would you mind posting it my friend?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2019)

Jim, so far, I've been able to use a touch less than 50% thinners to paint, using white spirit as the thinners. Note that so far, I've only used one colour (Dark Earth), and originally thinned it so that it flowed down the mixing jar like milk, as is usual practice. Although this sprayed fine, it was very 'wet', ran and 'pooled' easily, and, of course, gave a thin coverage. 
The next colour I'll be using (RAF Dark Green) I'll thin at around 40% thinners, and if it struggles, add a bit more thinners, up to 50% max.
As a rough guide, use 50/50 mix, and adjust as required, after test-spraying.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2019)

Jim, I just sprayed the Colourcoats RAF Dark Green, and it went on beautifully.
I'm not exactly sure of the thinning ratio, as the paint was added to the (plastic) shot glass I use for mixing, off the tip of a loaded paint brush - around four brush loads.
Thinners was added from a pipette, four drops at a time, and the paint mixed, then four further drops, repeated to a total of 12 drops. I'd guess this was around 40 -45% thinners, approximately. The paint ran down the side of the glass a little thicker than milk, but sprayed easily and smoothly, without spitting, clogging or any other problems.
After spraying the Dark Green camouflage pattern approximately 50% of the upper surface of the 1/32nd scale Spitfire, I still had about 20% left of the paint poured into the airbrush paint cup, so even at this relatively low thinning ratio, it goes a long way.

Hope this helps, but of course, do some test mixing / spraying before committing to a model.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2019)

I have a whole bunch of the WEM tins and if/when I use they will give me a good starting point. Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2019)

You're welcome.


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Nov 5, 2019)

at6, you can get your thinner, current flavors of MM enamels (and acrylics, for those inclined) as well as Aclad II etc. here: Hobbylinc

Just ordered some of each, a few days ago, and everything was filled

Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 5, 2019)

The average age of modellers in my household is 32


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2019)

TheRealMrEd said:


> at6, you can get your thinner, current flavors of MM enamels (and acrylics, for those inclined) as well as Aclad II etc. here: Hobbylinc
> 
> Just ordered some of each, a few days ago, and everything was filled
> 
> Ed


Thank you. I checked the link and they seem to have just about everything but the kitchen sink.


----------

